# LGB Phillips head screws



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

LGB Phillips head scews: 
I'm positive that there will be a number of us looking for these in the very near future. Does anyone know what the actual sizes are of these screws and where in the world I can purchase replacements? ... I've stuck out with the retailers I've contacted. Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was able to get a few of the smaller ones (mogul pilot screws) from LGBofA after I stupidly lost them while changing out a snow plow. 

But this was before the end of LGB, so I couldn't comment on how easy it would be to get parts from them anymore.


----------



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Matt: 
It's beginning to look like everyone has sold out of their LGB "stuff". I'm hoping that someone can identify the screw sizes that LGB have been using and, if I'm really lucky, be able to name a source for "after market" screws. Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

69002 is the LGB part number for a bag of 100 screws. 

These are getting harder to find. Is there a certain one you need, or are you just 'stocking up on parts"? 

I do have some extras.


----------



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Dan: I'd taken a mogul tender apart in order to modify it to accept a larger speaker. Somehow, during the process I lost the four screws which anchored the body to the frame .... thus the panic to find replacements.... I really don't want to use another size, thus having to re-thread the holes. 

If you have a substitution or suggestion, I'll be eternally grateful. Thanks. 
Jim


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

556789 


How about this? 

Item number: 290247984139 


http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-G-TRAIN-ASS...ryZ19154QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello Gtrainman: 
Thanks a zillion for sending along the ebay coordinates for the screws. Thanks to you, I was able to locate the listing on the first try. Unfortunately, the seller specifically states that he only ships within the U.S. (which excludes me in Canada), but I did drop him a note asking if he'd send it to Canada. 

Thanks again for your kind assistance. 
Jim


----------

